# [VZW] My phone won't turn on after battery died



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey, guys! Just thought I would share this story with anyone that might have experienced this or would experience this in the future.

My phone died while I was listening to music, and when I stuck it on my car charger it would vibrate and I could see the screen try to come on, but then it would turn back off. It would repeat this cycle for as long as the cable was plugged in. I figured plugging it into the wall would change that, but still no dice.

I am running Synergy 1.1 with Imoseyon's 11.1 kernel if that makes any difference. I had put my phone into download mode with the battery in, and that seemed to bring everything back to life. I left it in that state for a few minutes and plugged it up while typing this. My phone seems to be back to normal. Regardless, my phone shouldn't be doing this. Can anyone give me some sound advice on how to avoid this in the future? Other than don't let my phone die? lol

Edit: Apparently this has been a long known CWM issue with a ported CWM. Found this quote on XDA: "For those having dead battery charging issues. This has been a frequent CWM issues, especially on ported versions and/or on 2nd-init versions. The issue happens on the X2, the Rezound, and other devices." Looks like another con of the locked bootloader.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Odin is your friend 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Odin is your friend
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, very comparable to RSD Lite on my Droid X! That saved me a time or two! But it turns out I didn't have to use Odin, apparently being in download mode with the battery in it charged it up to where it would boot!


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

johndoe86x said:


> Yes, very comparable to RSD Lite on my Droid X! That saved me a time or two! But it turns out I didn't have to use Odin, apparently being in download mode with the battery in it charged it up to where it would boot!


Well glad to hear you figured your problem out, sir! Saved you a lot of time lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

